# Offline files problem



## J Ellis (Apr 25, 2012)

So far this has happened to two of our laptop users. 

We have set up home folders for all users on our network to a server. Each users home folder permission is setup so only they have access to it as well as the domain admins. 

The user was not able to open up files properly. It kept giving an error that they could not save either and temp files were being created over and over in their home folder where they were trying to save. I saw that if i went to the server myself and saw their home folder it did not match what they were seeing from their computer. So it appeared that they laptop could not sync their offline files using sync center. If you initiated it manually it would just go to Sync Pending. No conflicts would arise, it would just stay there at sync pending. 

After searching on the internet I found the below:


> Open up registry editor (WARNING: Only for Advanced Users)
> Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Csc
> Add a new key (folder) called Parameters
> Under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Csc\Parameters, add a new DWORD 32 called FormatDatabase and set its value to 1
> ...


This worked great as it cleared up the issue and I was able to sync their home folder on their laptop for offline file use. The only problem is that any changes they made to any files are now deleted and gone, no backup due to the files being on their computer. We are worried that this may happen to other users and we just cannot have any of their data missing. 

Would like to know what causes this issue, how to resolve it without losing any data and what to look for so that we can identify the issue on other laptops. 

Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To reconnect these units completely to the Server I'm moving this thread to the Server Forum.


----------

